# Maxima stalling out and dies



## Afuson (Jun 18, 2005)

I have a 1996 Maxima with 157,000 miles. The engine light came on and now the car starts to hesitate and jerk like it's going to die and sometimes just goes dead when i drive slow and when i stop at a signal. Also, sometimes when I turn the key to start the car, nothing happens-it doesn't even turn over. I don't know if this has anything to do with the car going dead or perhaps it's 2 separate problems. It's going to Nissan Monday, but wanted to get some feedback from anyone who has or has had this problem before I take it in. Thanks


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Vacuum leak?

Sounds like you should check for that first, before looking at other things.


----------



## Afuson (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks, will do




brianw said:


> Vacuum leak?
> 
> Sounds like you should check for that first, before looking at other things.


----------



## Maxima_in_SC (Jun 19, 2005)

*Stalled Maxima*

I have the same problem with my 99 Maxima. When its stopped at drive for long periods of time the car will stall, or sometimes it will struggle just to stay in idle. Mine is currently at the Nissan dealer. They ran all the diagnostic tests on it and it passed them all, but stalled once while running the diagnostic. The mechanics there think it may be an "electrical gremlin." They looked at it for about 3 hours yesterday and couldn't find the problem with it. This could turn into a very expensive problem because of the amount of time it is taking them to find the problem. If anyone knows anything about electrical problems with the Maxima please let me know.


----------



## Afuson (Jun 18, 2005)

*Stalled Maxima*

I dropped mine at the dealer today so they can check it out first thing in the morning. I will post their findings.







Maxima_in_SC said:


> I have the same problem with my 99 Maxima. When its stopped at drive for long periods of time the car will stall, or sometimes it will struggle just to stay in idle. Mine is currently at the Nissan dealer. They ran all the diagnostic tests on it and it passed them all, but stalled once while running the diagnostic. The mechanics there think it may be an "electrical gremlin." They looked at it for about 3 hours yesterday and couldn't find the problem with it. This could turn into a very expensive problem because of the amount of time it is taking them to find the problem. If anyone knows anything about electrical problems with the Maxima please let me know.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Did they pull any ECU codes for you?


----------



## Afuson (Jun 18, 2005)

Nissan replaced the Mass Air flow Sendor and did an Induction service. It fixed the problem and car runs great. Has more pick up than it has had in a long time.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds right. Bad MAF would also prevent you from going above 2500rpm, but without that tidbit (well, even with it) it's hard to say.

FWIW for future reference, a bad TPS could cause similar problems, as could a vacuum leak.


----------

